# Prospect Mills, Cleckheaton



## lazyurbexer (Sep 3, 2011)

Prospect Mills is a large building dating from the 1800s. I don't know much about its history, but being based in Cleckheaton it was most likely a carding mill when built. It is now undergoing redevelopment as apartments. Here is the Wikipedia image of the front of the building:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Prospect_Mills_Cleckheaton.jpg

I went around here last June. Unfortunately I only had several frames of film left otherwise there would have been a lot more pictures, although to be honest the most interesting parts of the place have probably been stripped as part of the redevelopment.


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 3, 2011)

the place looks vast. Reminds me of some of the mills S. of the R. Aire in Leeds, many of which have been tastefully converted

Better than knocking them down.


----------



## lazyurbexer (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree - especially when the alternative is the sort of crap that gets built nowadays!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 4, 2011)

Amen to that... that's why I get so bl**dy annoyed when mystery fires break out in Grade II* listed aslylums etc.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 4, 2011)

really nice shots, well done


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like a really good place to have a decent wander. Good stuff, Chris...and love your pics.


----------



## lazyurbexer (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------



## RichardH (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not usually one for industrial dereliction, but you've really captured an atmosphere here.

By the way, is it just me, or does Cleckheaton sound like the sort of name you'd give to a village if you expected that a mill would be built there in centuries to come?
_
"How about calling it Bluebell Bottom?"
"No good, it'll never attract the industrialists."
"Oh, right, well we'd better call it Cleckheaton then. What's an industrialist?"_


----------

